# A golden oldie



## Charliethree (Jul 18, 2010)

Bless your heart for taking him home! Hope you have many wonderful years with him!


----------



## PrincessDi (Jun 8, 2009)

Thanks so much for bringing Flint into your heart! What a rich life you have with so much gold treasure within! He's beautiful!


----------



## Buddy's mom forever (Jun 23, 2011)

Congratulations on your new addition to your family! Flint is beautiful, hope he will enjoy his new home.


----------



## Sweet Girl (Jun 10, 2010)

Old gold is the best! What a lucky boy to have the rest of his life with you.


----------



## CarlosW9FE (Jul 17, 2012)

He looks a lot like our Rhett when we got him at age 7. The old golds have a big heart. Thanks for posting the pic of this beautiful boy.


----------



## Willow52 (Aug 14, 2009)

Congratulations on your new boy, very handsome!


----------



## Always51 (Feb 19, 2012)

so tell us the story of how you got Flint..he is gorgeous!!


----------



## Manna777 (Jun 20, 2012)

We have been away for the weekend with Ernie and popped to see our breeder at a dog show. Long story but the lady who had been using Flint as a stud had had a stroke and our breeder believe he had not been too well treated by her hubby as he was kept outside in a cage. She took the dog home approx 3 months ago but he couldnt settle with her bitches and stud dog, so suggested we take him as Ernie is a youngster and Flint is so nervous. We hope it works as a spur of the moment decision here are a couple of pics









Copies from another thread


----------



## Manna777 (Jun 20, 2012)

Cant resist a dog just want him to enjoy the years he has left with a family who love him. Been offered a 7 year old bitch the owner passed away bit Flint needs time and one on one as does Ernie only being 8 months


----------



## pandamonium (Apr 18, 2012)

We picked up a 10 year golden this last week too!


----------



## Wendy427 (Apr 4, 2009)

congratulations your new addition and rescuing Flint!


----------



## Manna777 (Jun 20, 2012)

whispered memories said:


> We picked up a 10 year golden this last week too!


Ahh bless do you have a picture and name would love to see him or her


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Manna*

Manna

Flint looks like a beautiful boy! Please tell us the story of how you came to adopt him and from where.

They LOOK WONDERFUL TOGETHER!!!


----------



## Penny and Barneys Mum (Jan 17, 2012)

Awww what a sweetie, your other dog in the photo is also a sweetie. Our Penny is a rescue golden, she's always happy never ever grumpy and loves life. Hats off to you for giving him a new home. There is no way on earth I could turn down a golden in need of a home...............really, I'd have a house full of them  

Please post some more photos


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Flint is a beautiful old gold. Thanks for opening your heart and home to him so he can enjoy his Golden years with a loving family. 

Old Golds are very special, the time with them is a very special gift.


----------



## Manna777 (Jun 20, 2012)

A few pics of the boys


----------



## PrincessDi (Jun 8, 2009)

What beautiful and happy looking boys! He's easy to fall in love with!


----------



## Steadfast (Aug 22, 2012)

Love the Seniors....I can't wait to watch him just enjoy his retirement with your family.


----------



## amy22 (May 11, 2008)

Awwww how sweet of you and how handsome he is!  ...how handsome they both are!!!


----------



## Sweet Girl (Jun 10, 2010)

That smile!! What a great photo.


----------

